# New Mother Cat won't eat or drink



## ajax2112 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi folks, first time here, so greetings!

My wife and I rescued a sweet pregnant cat from an aprtment complex.

She gave birth to 3 sweet kittens 3 days ago, and has yet to eat or drink since. I'm aware that the placenta provides alot of nutrients, and she ate it all immediately. She only seems mildly listless, but has bright eyes and purrs like crazy all the time, so it seems that at least now her health is adequate, considering she may have been a bit malnourished when we found her.

She is an excellent mother and very attentive to her newborns. We are just concerned that she has not eaten or even had water since the kittens were born. Her appetitie before the birth was excellent.

Advice anyone?

Thanks

ajax


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Get her to a Vet for a proper diagnosis right away. We could only guess or speculate about her condition and best for all to get help now.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I would have to agree. A nursing mother cat needs her hydration and nurtrients, for herself and the kittens. 

It was so kind of you and your wife to rescue this little family. Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. She would normally be eating and drinking by now. Please take her to the vet. Thank you for being so caring.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

This is what I was to post in your other posting of this question but topic is locked out.



> Though I answered your other post already, same goes here, get her into a Vet for a proper diagnosis right away. 3 days would be 2 days too long for one of my spade cats that are otherwise healthy. Just puking up dry food a couple of times in a row calls for an inquiry with the Vet.
> 
> She is probally getting very dehydrated and her kidneys need fluid fast. If she's nursing 3 kittens' it's 4 times as important you take her to the Vet without delay. God bless you for taking time to learn more, but vital time can't be spared at this point.


Please make it a priority and let us know how an update as these topics are read many concerned people that are only going to echo the Vet advise as I am sure is best for her and her kittens and your peice of mind.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Just concerned about how your mother cat and kittens are doing today? I know it's hard to watch a sick cat.

When my first cat Buddy got his big blister and was listless I took him right into the vet just before they closed for the day. The Vet was very nice but his help that had to work late weren't so pleased, reminding me to always make an appointment before I left, even though they just charged me with an extra cost for emergency sevices. He was my first cat and I really didn't have any idea what was wrong and they where the only place I thought of turning to.


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess this is old news now...but I've fostered a few feral moms that were too shy to leave the nest to seek food or water for 3 days or so.

After ruling out medical problems, my solution was to place the food & water dish directly in front of the mom. As trust grows, so does her appetite & eventually she becomes secure enough to leave the nest to eat. I continue to provide litter, food & water in her private area until the kittens are sociable & leaving the nest. More often than not, the kittens are the motivation for the mom to start interacting with humans.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

any news???


----------

